# Rougham Hall, Feb 11, 2011.



## Black Shuck (Feb 8, 2011)

Rougham Hall lies close to the A14 in Suffolk and it's neighbour is Bury St. Edmunds. It was built around 1690 with additions in 1878 and 1906 by the Agnew family. The hall was taken over by the British Army who used it during World War II alongside a small airbase which lies close by (now and industril estate with some WWII buildings remaining). It was this act which put events into place that would see the hall being bombed by a stray German bomb that was meant for the airbase. It's believed that a 2000lb bomb exploded in the courtyard destroying the foundations and causing chimneys,the roof and walls.

At the time of writing (February 2011), the spectacular ruins have succumbed to Nature with trees and ivy taking over the existing fabric of the building.


----------



## Bracken (Feb 8, 2011)

What a lovely building. I especially like the 7th(?) photo down, of the fireplace.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks , this place is very special.


----------



## sYnc_below (Feb 9, 2011)

Feb 11?

Time traveler as well as explorer now eh?


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice one! Glad you got to see it, she's a beaut' isn't she!


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 9, 2011)

I was gobsmacked ta how beautiful she was Urban, what a place.


----------



## nelly (Feb 9, 2011)

I need to go to this place, nice photos, liked the ones on Urban X's website too.

I think it's the way that the plants are taking over that makes it so different


----------



## TK421 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello Black Shuck, long time no speak mate. That is one hell of a fantastic find, and is in suprisingly good nick considering! Really great site and photos mate, well done that man!


----------



## Winch It In (Feb 9, 2011)

Great Photo's Black Shuck, 
I should have visited this place when I was based at Haughley.


----------



## evilnoodle (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh wow. This is really lovely


----------



## manof2worlds (Feb 10, 2011)

We had a great explore that day with Shucky, The Explorer Kid and Labb - and the rain stayed away as well!!! I really enjoyed this place and list it as one of my favourites.

Thought I might add some of my snaps as well - I've been experimenting with HDR so for those that don't like HDR, I do know you don't like it ;-)

1.




Rougham Hall, Suffolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

2.




Rougham Hall, Suffolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

3.




Rougham Hall, Suffolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

4.




Rougham Hall, Suffolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

5.




Rougham Hall, Suffolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

6.




Rougham Hall, Suffolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

7.




Rougham Hall, Suffolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

8.




Rougham Hall, Suffolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

9.




Rougham Hall, Suffolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

10.




Rougham Hall, Suffolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

11.




Rougham Hall, Suffolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

12.




Rougham Hall, Suffolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

13.




Rougham Hall, Suffolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 10, 2011)

Fabulous place and pics, guys. Love the Italianate style...in fact it looks a bit like Stallington Hall (Stoke-on-Trent) in a few of the photos.
Nice one.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 10, 2011)

TK421 said:


> Hello Black Shuck, long time no speak mate. That is one hell of a fantastic find, and is in suprisingly good nick considering! Really great site and photos mate, well done that man!



Thanks TK this was a very beautiful location.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 10, 2011)

Winch It In said:


> Great Photo's Black Shuck,
> I should have visited this place when I was based at Haughley.



Thanks Winch, it has an Orangery as well.!!


----------



## jonney (Feb 10, 2011)

what an impressive building boys, great stuff


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks Jonney it was something special.


----------



## klempner69 (Feb 11, 2011)

I love it..nice find BS.


----------



## chelle (Feb 11, 2011)

klempner69 said:


> I love it..nice find BS.



When you takin me there Stu


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 11, 2011)

klempner69 said:


> I love it..nice find BS.



Thanks Klemp, more to come from me VERY soon. I am on my travels again.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Feb 14, 2011)

Awesome place!


----------



## stuck247 (Feb 15, 2011)

Fantastic explore Black.

Gutted Winch and I didn't find the time to visit. Ah well, maybe next time


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 15, 2011)

J_a_t_33 said:


> Awesome place!


Thanks Jat.


----------



## Labb (Feb 15, 2011)

I've been experimenting with HDR so for those that don't like HDR, I do know you don't like it ;-)

I thinck these pictures are very good HDR. They are not the very extreme sort. Great pictures. And Yes, we had a great day.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 15, 2011)

It was a great day out indeed Labb, Hvordan har du det minn venn??


----------



## manof2worlds (Feb 16, 2011)

Labb said:


> I've been experimenting with HDR so for those that don't like HDR, I do know you don't like it ;-)
> 
> I thinck these pictures are very good HDR. They are not the very extreme sort. Great pictures. And Yes, we had a great day.



I'd be interested to see how you got on with HDR.


----------



## JayGeeBSE (Dec 27, 2020)

It's a wonderful ruin but the text at the top is nonsense. The hall was bombed long before the airfield (mostly used by Flying Fortresses) was built. The reason for the bombing remains a mystery - there are reports that the plane took several passes as if it was confirming the target. The Rothschilds had a large house a couple of miles away but its surroundings are completely different and there's no record of the Germans picking on Jewish targets in the UK. A single bomb went through all the floors to the cellar before exploding, so it's amazing anything survives. 

The lightly damaged courtyard buildings have very recently been refurbished and put back to use as upmarket housing. The owner said if it goes well he might rebuild the hall itself but in the meantime any close approach is strongly discouraged as it has some huge structural cracks. 

Pre-Covid there were regular guided walks to view it. 

In the nearby woods there are the earth banks of the airfield bomb store and a couple of fuse stores. Across the A14 a wood has 4 large air raid shelters.


----------

